# Necron Tesseract Vault - Finished pics.



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I spent an absolute age hand blending every line and hand blending the OSL glow on the orbs. I think I've achieved a richness and neatness doing it this way that couldn't be achieved if I'd used my airbrush. 

If you'd like to see more pictures check out my blog. 
http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/showcase-necron-tesseract-vault.html

My Necron painting tutuorial is here if you'd like to know in detail the techniques that went in to painting the model. 
http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/tutorial-how-to-paint-necrons-garfy-way.html

Thanks for taking the time to check this out.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Well impressed!!!

Will definitely be taking pointers from your tutorial shortly when I start on our Necron army.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

ive thought about modding one of those tesseracts into a scenic piece for my DE actually, take off all the necron iconography and change the top to blades instead of the necron arch look, and it should work. and yours makes me drool, you bastard!

awesome work as always dude. i am forever in awe at your skills surpassing mine


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful nice blending and OSL the red lining blended into the black is cracking lovely stuff indeed!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus that is impressive. Your work continues to impress gareth. I like the red as an alternative to the usual, and the osl is spectacular.


----------

